# Show me cactus!



## MrFotoFool (Apr 11, 2013)

Post your favorite cactus photos here.

I got this one last weekend at Gates Pass in Tucson, a popular overlook for watching the sunset. On the shadow side of the pass, the last rays of the sun can strike individual saguaro cacti like this one.


----------

